# I might be a little rusty.....



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I spent a little quality time with my G21 today at the range. I am embarrassed to say I have not been out working on my handgun skills for some time. On my first magazine I was happy to see ragged hole groups at seven yards. That was the high point. On subsequent magazines I noticed that there were a couple of fliers on the target. Nothing wild, but two or three inches out of my normal tight group. I adjusted my stance and thought about controlling my breathing and things got a little better but every now and then a wild shot. I was flinching! I learned how to avoid that crap 40 years ago! Well it didn't take long to get my brain in control of my reflexes and start shooting tight groups again, but from now on I am going to get to the range at least twice a week with a plan to practice and drill until I get back to where I have no doubt where that bullet is going.
Goldwing


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Keep at it, boy.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

You know what they say about 'lack of practice' !! :smt107


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I wished I had the time and cash to go to the range 2 time a week. Must be nice, once a week is all I can do, my drills are about 300 rounds and the care and feeding is a bit pricey.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

jtguns said:


> I wished I had the time and cash to go to the range 2 time a week. Must be nice, once a week is all I can do, my drills are about 300 rounds and the care and feeding is a bit pricey.


My local "winter" range has a $500 charge for membership at 1.5 hours per day - every day you want to go. At $25 per hour, it doesn't take much to get ahead of the game. It's a lot up front, but worth it in the end. Summer-time has the DEM range - free, and outdoors.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

goldwing said:


> I spent a little quality time with my G21 today at the range. I am embarrassed to say I have not been out working on my handgun skills for some time. On my first magazine I was happy to see ragged hole groups at seven yards. That was the high point. On subsequent magazines I noticed that there were a couple of fliers on the target. Nothing wild, but two or three inches out of my normal tight group. I adjusted my stance and thought about controlling my breathing and things got a little better but every now and then a wild shot. I was flinching! I learned how to avoid that crap 40 years ago! Well it didn't take long to get my brain in control of my reflexes and start shooting tight groups again, but from now on I am going to get to the range at least twice a week with a plan to practice and drill until I get back to where I have no doubt where that bullet is going.
> Goldwing


Lol. I know what you mean. I, with the cost of ammo, am lucky to make it to the range about once a month.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Lol. I know what you mean. I, with the cost of ammo, am lucky to make it to the range about once a month.


I'm actually quite happy about my 380 killing my thumb. That makes me a 22-only guy. "Cheap,cheap, cheap" may not be accurate any more - but "cheaper, cheaper, cheaper" still works.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> I'm actually quite happy about my 380 killing my thumb. That makes me a 22-only guy. "Cheap,cheap, cheap" may not be accurate any more - but "cheaper, cheaper, cheaper" still works.


I used to live next to my best friends property which amongst other things had a 400 yard shooting range on it. We would shoot Ruger 10/22s and Mark II targets at least 500 rounds apiece at our home made falling plate targets a minimum of twice a week. At the time, quality ammo was $.02 a shot. We were wading in spent shells by the end of the day. I miss those days, but time marches on. My next gun purchase will definitely be another Ruger 22 cal auto.
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I used to live next to my best friends property which amongst other things had a 400 yard shooting range on it. We would shoot Ruger 10/22s and Mark II targets at least 500 rounds apiece at our home made falling plate targets a minimum of twice a week. At the time, quality ammo was $.02 a shot. We were wading in spent shells by the end of the day. I miss those days, but time marches on. My next gun purchase will definitely be another Ruger 22 cal auto.
> Goldwing


Love my little SR22P. 

Got some rsnge time on Saturday, and was happily keeping 9 out of 10 on an 8" square target at 25yds, offhand. Too much fun - next week is aiming for 10/10.


----------

